# Win10 Google Docs Voice Typing Transcribe mp3



## twidlar (Jul 5, 2009)

1. On my 64 bit Lenovo Win10 laptop using Chrome, I went to https://docs.google.com/document/d/ ..... and started a new blank doc.
2. From Tools I chose Voice Typing.
3. I'm told Google Docs can't open your microphone.
4. The microphone works fine with Skype (RealTek Audio).
5. Google says go to Chrome Settings (Advanced) and and in the Media section allow Chrome to manage the microphone.
6. There is no such setting.

7. Once I can dictate a few words in Google Docs. I want to start transcribing audio files.
8. Do I just play them letting the laptop microphone listen to the laptop speakers?
9. Or is there a way to feed Google docs the VLC Player or Windows Media output?

Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Google Docs will only transcribe voice from a mic, you cannot have any other background noise (ie) Music, TV, Kids screaming, or it won't work. So, it will not transcribe lyrics in music.
Try these things to get you mic working, https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/docs/8kLvb-baIUk and if you still run into problems, post in that forum for better results.


----------



## twidlar (Jul 5, 2009)

I want to transcribe a conference call not music lyrics, There are YouTube videos showing transcription from various devices plugged into the audio jack. There is a web page saying play a YouTube (probably voice only) by which I gather the laptop microphone listens to the laptop speaker.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/docs/8kLvb-baIUk


> https://productforums.google.com/for...cs/8kLvb-baIUk and if you still run into problems, post in that forum for better results.


----------



## twidlar (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks. I'll try that. But it's very general, it doesn't mention the microphone problem in Google Docs.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

if you still run into problems,_* post*_ in that forum for better results.


----------

